# F-82B in 1/48!



## DIO (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi all @ ww2aircraft.net.

This is the second time that I need your help!

I am building a series of mustangs (P-51A, P-51/A-36, F-82B) in 1/48 scale.

I am stack with F-82 wheel bays. They are open in landed F-82B's, but I do not have a clue on the internal details of the area.

Does any one have plans or photos of this area?
I am also interested in any detailed photos of this bird, since the available documentation is rather poor.

Thank you all in advance,
DIO


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Dio,

There is a manual on the twin mustang here that might help. Link below
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/other-mechanical-systems-tech/north-american-twin-mustang-9952.html


----------



## DIO (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes, I have seen that. But it has nothing on wheel wells, landing gear etc.

I appreciate though your quick reply 

DIO


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 19, 2008)

Not the best photo, but it does show some details on the landing gear.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi,
Nice pic Paul.

I hope it will help a bit.
Source unknown.


----------



## DIO (Jan 21, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Hi,
> Nice pic Paul.
> 
> I hope it will help a bit.
> Source unknown.




Oooooh! This is paradise on earth!!! Thank you so much! This really helps a lot.

Do you by any chance have any other photos of such details, related to other P-82 features? Guns, Cockpits, Engines, Engine Supports etc.

Thank you so much Wunger.   

DIO


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi DIO
That is all I've found.Hoping it also will be useful.

Sources unknown.


----------



## DIO (Feb 25, 2008)

And after the easy (!!!) wheel bays, another difficult request this time!
P-82b is the only type that carried Merlin engines.

So my first thought was to use the same engine mounts as in P-51D, also carrying a Merlin engine.

How wrong I was! The P-82b engine frames do not have anything in common with P-51D Merlin engine mounts. 

So once again I am stuck. This project is so demanding in skills but in research as well.

Any help will be more than welcomed 

Taking this chance I though it a good idea to post here few photos of the P-82 progress up to know:



 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 




 



Once again, thank you for your hospitality


----------



## Heinz (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice work DIO!


----------



## DIO (Feb 25, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Nice work DIO!



Thanx Heinz.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2008)

Agree with Heinz nice Work, mate!


----------



## DIO (Feb 25, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Agree with Heinz nice Work, mate!



Thanx. 

I am looking forward to the day that these two P-51H, become one F-82b


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Dio, maybe this will help. Its looking great!!!!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 25, 2008)

Awesome cutaway Micdrow!


----------



## DIO (Feb 26, 2008)

This cutaway is exactly what I've been looking for.
Thank you very much Micdrow.
DIO


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2008)

DIO the model looks very nice.Keep the assembling on.


 find Micdrow.


----------

